# It's official. I'm really not good at this.



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Walter is a girl.

That's it, I'm not allowed name _anything_ EVER again.

PS Hi guys. How is everyone. Did you all miss me too?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I understand...I have a hen named Dennis.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

alvin said:


> Walter is a girl.
> 
> That's it, I'm not allowed name _anything_ EVER again.
> 
> PS Hi guys. How is everyone. Did you all miss me too?


Course, we missed you!! Things have been too serious and hopefully with you back, we'll get some posts that will tickle the funny bones.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Course, we missed you!! Things have been too serious and hopefully with you back, we'll get some posts that will tickle the funny bones.


The most recent pigeon doo soap thread is pretty funny...not that Alvin hasn't been missed!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

alvin said:


> Walter is a girl.
> 
> That's it, I'm not allowed name _anything_ EVER again.


Congratulations on having a hen.  Don't EVEN worry about it, as I have an Anthony, and a Sonic-a (I was able to alter that name, and they are hens too!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Not to worry Alive. A name is only a name. 



Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations on having a hen.  Don't EVEN worry about it, as I have an Anthony, *and a Sonic-a (I was able to alter that name, and they are hens too*!


We named our blind pij Ray Charles. Like you, Treesa, we were able to alter the spelling to Rae Charles when I discovered *she* had laid an egg.  

Now, if Dolly has fooled us, well, *he'll* just have to deal with with the feminine name. Actually, I guess I'll just have to deal with it.  

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome back! I of course have Mr.(now technically Mrs., though I still do call her Mr. out loud since that's what she is familiar with) Bird who is a female, Betty Boop who is a male, Lady Godiva who is a male, Benny (named after old Giants player Benito Santiago) who is a female, Azzy "Azkadelia" who is a male, Homer Girl who I think is a boy, and of course Bernadette who is a boy, etc.......I should just stick to the simple, both-way names such as "Pidge", ""Birdie" or "Snowy".


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, where in the world have you been!!!!!!!

Of course you have been missed. I can't tell you how many times I've checked to see if you have even logged in.

So, young man, don't stay away so long again.


----------

